# Happy Lord's Day!



## augustacarguy (Jun 30, 2013)

You are worthy, Father, Creator. 
You are worthy, Saviour, Sustainer. 
You are worthy, worthy and wonderful; 
Worthy of worship and praise.


----------



## Cymro (Jun 30, 2013)

"This is the day God made, in it
we'll joy triumphantly,
Save now, I pray Thee, Lord; I pray,
send now prosperity."


----------



## sevenzedek (Jun 30, 2013)

We sang #152 "The Law of The Lord is Perfect" from the Trinity Hymnal this morning. My heart praised God especially when we came to the words, "The fear of the Lord is clean." Who can adequately explain the glory of God? What a treasure we have!


----------



## Zach (Jun 30, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> We sang #152 "The Law of The Lord is Perfect" from the Trinity Hymnal this morning. My heart praised God especially when we came to the words, "The fear of the Lord is clean." Who can adequately explain the glory of God? What a treasure we have!



That's a great line. My Pastor describes joy as a "clean pleasure" and I love how that hymn links that element of "clean" with fearing the Lord.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jun 30, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> We sang #152 "The Law of The Lord is Perfect" from the Trinity Hymnal this morning. My heart praised God especially when we came to the words, "The fear of the Lord is clean." Who can adequately explain the glory of God? What a treasure we have!



Psalm 19:7-11 (specifically verse 9)!

That is a wonderful Psalm. It is one of my favorites. And one of the first Psalms I learned!

Happy LORD's Day!


----------

